# Installing Linux on NTFS...



## skate_punk_21 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have 2 Versions of knoppix and one of which i would like to install permanently as a dual boot onto my hard drive.
I understand i have to make a new partiton, BUT does that partiton have to be a fat/32 partition? or it there some way to install and run it on an NTFS Filesystem?

For the "captive NTFS" are there specific settings i have to change? 
Ive already done a defrag or two so as not to erase any important data..


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You can install Linux on a FAT32 partition, but it's not really recommended as you won't have the full capabilities of Linux. As far as NTFS, write permissions is still very experimental at this time, so it's not recommended that you use NTFS. Linux however uses its own filesystem. I would recommend either ext3 or reiserFS. I use both and they handle very well. 

If you have any files that you need to save on the partition that you'll be using, I strongly recommend that you make backup copies of them as you'll need to format that partition in order to use it. Or you could have Linux resize the paritition, but it's still a good idea to have a backup.


----------



## skate_punk_21 (Mar 28, 2005)

thank you for your reply,
how would i go about applying that file system to a partitoned space?
or would it be easier to install Linux fresh on a second hard drive (20gb)


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

It depends on what you're after. I would use at least 3 - 5GB of space depending on how much software you install and how much data/mp3's/videos/etc you plan on storing under linux. During the install process, if you use an existing partition, you'll just need to format it (erase everything and set it up as the proper filesystem). This will be done automatically for you as part of the install. The same will be true if you resize an existing partition or if you use a seperate hard drive. 

In most cases, you can just go with the default filesystem for the distrobution that you're installing. RedHat/Fedora uses ext3 by default and SUSE uses reiserFS as the default.


----------

